# NPT Start-Up: Hornwort Alternative?



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

When setting up brand new NPTs, I've always floated hornwort to help soak up excess nutrients and prevent algae from taking hold. I've never had notable algae issues so it works great. The problem is, hornwort needles get EVERYWHERE and they look unsightly on the substrate IMHO.

Is there another "nutrient sponge" I can use as a floater on a new NPT whose leaves don't get all over the place? I've considered just floating rotala stems, but I don't know if these are as effective as hornwort being that they grow best rooted whereas hornwort exists purely as a floating plant (AFAIK). Perhaps I should just load up on the duckweed? lol

TIA!


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

If you put duckweed in a net and like, hang that front to back on a tank itll be contained and you won't infest your tank with it. Maybe go frogbit or salvinia. Easier to remove that duckweed.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

Pennyworl or naja grass or marimo ball


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

^+1 I was going to suggest those.

What about water sprite?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Not a floater, but Hygro Corymbosa is a sponge. You might even be able to float it. I have some floating on one of my tanks and it's growing just fine.


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

All great suggestions here, thx. 

My closest LFS has what they claim is water sprite but it's rooted so I'm thinking it might actually be wisteria? Marimo balls are easy to find, too.

I already have some duckweed (I *asked *my LFS to include some w/ my latest Rotala sp. Green purchase lol). It's not a lot tho and I need more floating plant mass to start things off correctly. More research shows that water sprite and najas are both excellent choices, I'd just like to find them locally.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

ItsDubC said:


> All great suggestions here, thx.
> 
> My closest LFS has what they claim is water sprite but it's rooted so I'm thinking it might actually be wisteria? Marimo balls are easy to find, too.
> 
> I already have some duckweed (I *asked *my LFS to include some w/ my latest Rotala sp. Green purchase lol). It's not a lot tho and I need more floating plant mass to start things off correctly. More research shows that water sprite and najas are both excellent choices, I'd just like to find them locally.


Well honestly, almost any floater or stem plant will work for you. I mean they all absorb things from the water. As long as it's not a root plant (crypt, sword) I think whatever you come up with will fit the bill. The examples above are just the most "spongy" sponge plants, lol. If you have duckweed you are probably fine. Give that stuff a week or two and you might be cursing it, lol.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Dec 6, 2011)

If you leave the temps below 75 Anacharis is good for this. I don't like it in the long run, but a floating bunch is great for cycling in a tank. Wisteria seems to be a good one as well, the Wisteria I place in my NPT has become quite a jungle.


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

I actually don't hate duckweed like a lot of folks do. It's great for algae control and its small size looks cool in nano tanks IMHO, but its numbers definitely need to be kept in check. Even so, thinning out the duckweed population requires far less of my time and effort to do than the constant pruning, dosing, water changes, etc I'd be doing if I went the high-tech route. I guess what I'm trying to say is that the simplicity and low maintenance of NPTs has helped me *embrace* duckweed lol :icon_eek:



Daximus said:


> If you have duckweed you are probably fine. Give that stuff a week or two and you might be cursing it, lol.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

ItsDubC said:


> I actually don't hate duckweed like a lot of folks do. It's great for algae control and its small size looks cool in nano tanks IMHO, but its numbers definitely need to be kept in check. Even so, thinning out the duckweed population requires far less of my time and effort to do than the constant pruning, dosing, water changes, etc I'd be doing if I went the high-tech route. I guess what I'm trying to say is that the simplicity and low maintenance of NPTs has helped me *embrace* duckweed lol :icon_eek:


I have no personal issues with it, looks kind of cool if you ask me. I've never had any though. I just giggle when I hear folks on here calling it aquatic herpes, lol. 

I think that is simply because if for some reason you don't want it in a tank it's tough to get completely rid of.


----------



## jsuereth (Dec 21, 2010)

ItsDubC said:


> I actually don't hate duckweed like a lot of folks do. It's great for algae control and its small size looks cool in nano tanks IMHO, but its numbers definitely need to be kept in check. Even so, thinning out the duckweed population requires far less of my time and effort to do than the constant pruning, dosing, water changes, etc I'd be doing if I went the high-tech route. I guess what I'm trying to say is that the simplicity and low maintenance of NPTs has helped me *embrace* duckweed lol :icon_eek:


Duckweed, IMHO, is a far better maintenance nightmare than other solutions. The really good part of it too, is if your underwater plants "take over" for absorbing nutrients, they'll kill off your duckweed. I'm actually duckweed free in my tanks now and need to go grab some from a friend


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

O ya for sure, definitely tough to get rid of. Duckweed confers a number of advantages but herpes, none 

Anyway, I think I'll go to my nearest LFS and pick up some water sprite. If I end up actually getting wisteria instead, no big deal since they're apparently both nutrient hogs lol


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Any fast growing plant will help. 
Fast growing means it is incorporating the nutrients into new plant mass faster than the plants that are just sitting there. 
I agree that exporting the nutrients with duckweed is as easy as scooping it out with a net. Permanent removal is a bit difficult, though. For me, that is OK, I keep moving it to a couple of tanks that have duckweed eating fish, so it is part of their diet as 'live food'!


----------

